# Why is everybody here so rude?



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

I'm new here (so don't yell at me if I posted in the wrong forum pls)  and I was just reading through some threads but aren't people taking it too far by calling each other r*tard, f*g, and other derogatory terms? I get that we can say whatever we want here but shouldn't there be a limit? Can I just tell people to kill themselves, be racist/homophobic or make jokes about rape and abuse without any consequences? I'm genuinely confused and I haven't found an FAQ or any other introductory post that could help. I'm ready for people to call me names because I guess this is how it's done.

Also, I'm not a minor nor too sensitive, I'm just curious about how things work around here.


----------



## Null (May 8, 2020)

nigger


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 8, 2020)

Because we're not Reddit


----------



## Boxed in Lurker (May 8, 2020)

Only an retarded faggot censors those words and uses "plz"


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 8, 2020)

1/10, made me reply.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (May 8, 2020)

Here's something a little your speed;
Go touch yourself queermosexual.


----------



## Neko GF (May 8, 2020)

Newfags gonna newfag.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Boxed in Lurker said:


> Only an exceptional faggot censors those words and uses "plz"


i censored them because they were being replaced with another words


----------



## Zodiac (May 8, 2020)

i think its time to drop mqoznwuhd's dox


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

Because we're angry autists who hate society, each other and the fact that we're autistic.

Nah man, we're actually pretty chill. People just tend to seem rude here because we have really lax rules, but they don't mean it most of the time. It can be a bit of a culture shock at first, but you'll get used to it eventually. Hopefully.

Also haha newfag


----------



## Vampirella (May 8, 2020)

>Also, I'm not a minor nor too sensitive
Make a thread about how people are rude.

Lurk more faggot.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 8, 2020)

there are several word filters on this site. You cannot say anything you want.
your posts can and will be deleted.
you might get doxed if you're sperging too hard, like @Zhan-Tiri13 , bless her heart. Is that enough of a consequence?
gb2Tumblr.
Most of the individuals who have threads here invoke strong feelings in people. Read the Zoosadist Megathread, the Nick Bate threads, and see what names you will call them.


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i censored them because they were being replaced with another words


You are a stupid nigger. You are the blackest retard gorilla nigger I have ever seen.


----------



## Computer Guardian (May 8, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> >Also, I'm not a minor nor too sensitive
> Make a thread about how people are rude.



also has the thread's OP has swears censored, oops, looks like this OP sounds like a full on internet newfag that somehow stumbled on here


----------



## Pineapple Fox (May 8, 2020)

Its fun


----------



## The Reaper (May 8, 2020)

Well silly maybe we're being so antagonistic because you haven't posted your face and timestamp yet!  We're all buddy-buddy once you do that.  Its just a safety thing.  Don't know who you can trust these days.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> >Also, I'm not a minor nor too sensitive
> Make a thread about how people are rude.
> 
> Lurk more faggot.


i already said i was just curious about how this site works since it seems like people can say just about anything and get away with it


----------



## Love Machine (May 8, 2020)

Do not listen to these big meanies. You just have to stick up for what you believe in.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i already said i was just curious about how this site works since it seems like people can say just about anything and get away with it



are you getting away with this retarded thread?


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 8, 2020)

> Can I just tell people to kill themselves, be racist/homophobic or make jokes about rape and abuse without any consequences? I'm genuinely confused


yes, you are in fact allowed to use all the bad and naughty no-no words, even though your kindergarten teachers told you otherwise! 
you can even do it without having to worry about being thrown in prison or lynched in the streets for doing it! 
incredible, isn't it?


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 8, 2020)

@mqoznwuhd  welcome to the farms! Enjoy your stay and be safe! If you have any questions feel free to send me a DM and I'll be more than happy to help! Have a wonderful rest of your day


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i already said i was just curious about how this site works since it seems like people can say just about anything and get away with it


then why didn't you just LURK MORE?


----------



## Vampirella (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i already said i was just curious about how this site works since it seems like people can say just about anything and get away with it


And the solution to your problem of not understanding how the site culture works is to 

LURK 
MORE 
FAGGOT


----------



## Revo (May 8, 2020)

TLDR of this thread:


----------



## Computer Guardian (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i already said i was just curious about how this site works since it seems like people can say just about anything and get away with it




the better question is how did you even get here without any indications about what Kiwi Farms is about?


----------



## It's HK-47 (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i already said i was just curious about how this site works since it seems like people can say just about anything and get away with it


As long as you're not acting like a retard then nobody here really cares who says what about what.  It's just a free-for-all where your feelings don't matter because if your feelings get hurt by mean words on the internet then you do not have the emotional maturity to handle being on the internet.


----------



## MemeGrey (May 8, 2020)

I will kill you and rape the corpse faggot


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

TuxedGieco said:


> the better question is how did you even get here without any indications about what Kiwi Farms is about?


someone linked a thread on twitter


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 8, 2020)

> joined 36 minutes ago 
> browbeats the Farmers for language


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> As long as you're not acting like an exceptional individual then nobody here really cares who says what about what.  It's just a free-for-all where your feelings don't matter because if your feelings get hurt by mean words on the internet then you do not have the emotional maturity to handle being on the internet.


yeah that's kind of true actually


----------



## No Exit (May 8, 2020)

I forced OP's mom to hold my hand while his father watched like the african american that I am.


----------



## Vampirella (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> someone linked a thread on twitter


LOL twitter. That explains everything. No wonder you're shocked that there are places in the internet where you can say anything you want with out the consequences of a twitter troon or furry trying to ruin your life.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

Look, dude, I know it's a little shocking to see people throwing slurs and death threats left and right, but we really don't mean it. Unless we said it in the A&N, Happenings, or Deep Thoughts boards. Then we totally mean it.

Also, just a heads-up. Be careful with how much you reveal about yourself and, for lack of a better word, tempt, other users on this site. Just because we're chill doesn't mean we won't try to dig up everything we can on you.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> LOL twitter. That explains everything. No wonder you're shocked that there are places in the internet where you can say anything you want with out the consequences of a twitter troon or furry trying to ruin your life.


i'm not even on twitter. i went there because i wanted to know more about a drama


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i'm not even on twitter. i went there because i wanted to know more about a drama


Which drama?


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Look, dude, I know it's a little shocking to see people throwing slurs and death threats left and right, but we really don't mean it. Unless we said it in the A&N, Happenings, or Deep Thoughts boards. Then we totally mean it.
> 
> Also, just a heads-up. Be careful with how much you reveal about yourself and, for lack of a better word, tempt, other users on this site. Just because we're chill doesn't mean we won't try to dig up everything we can on you.


yeah this is why i'm kind of scared to even talk back to some of these people


----------



## Token Weeaboo (May 8, 2020)

Love_Machine011 said:


> Do not listen to these big meanies. You just have to stick up for what you believe in.


Or put the stick up his ass, that can work too!


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Which drama?


the drama with dissociadid and teampinata


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 8, 2020)

ok jokes aside, it seems like you have spent basically your entire life in super sheltered places where you were subject to heavy censorship and strict language policing

this site is not like that. you can say pretty much whatever you want, you don't have to be afraid of being yelled at or punished or banned for what you say. the worst that can happen is that if you act like an autistic faggot then people will call you an autistic faggot

enjoy exploring your newfound freedom my man


----------



## Twinkie (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> the drama with dissociadid and teampinata



Imagine my shock


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> yeah this is why i'm kind of scared to even talk back to some of these people


Yeah, I know we can be a little scary at first, but we're actually really nice guys once you get to know us and once we get to know you.


mqoznwuhd said:


> the drama with dissociadid and teampinata


I have literally never heard of either of these people before.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> ok jokes aside, it seems like you have spent basically your entire life in super sheltered places where you were subject to heavy censorship and strict language policing


i really haven't but i'm beginning to enjoy this website


----------



## BarberFerdinand (May 8, 2020)

*THANKS FOR YOUR CONCERN. Were you offended by what you just saw? Please scroll SLOWLY to the bottom of this page and we will be happy to rectify your situation. =)








						Offended - Encyclopedia Dramatica
					






					encyclopediadramatica.fyi
				



*


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Yeah, I know we can be a little scary at first, but we're actually really nice guys once you get to know us and once we get to know you.
> 
> I have literally never heard of either of these people before.


they're youtubers that supposedly have dissociative identity disorder but now people aren't so sure. one of them also has a sneezing fetish


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> yeah this is why i'm kind of scared to even talk back to some of these people


you don't have to be scared, just make sure nothing about your account here (account name, email you used to register, stuff you post about) is in any way related to what you do on any other websites or IRL.


----------



## Robert James (May 8, 2020)

It's a test if you can't take the banter you don't belong on the site if you however can return it people will like you. All types are on the farms you just have to learn where people that think like you congregate and except that a majority of us here like to prod each other in a way that's impossible anywhere else.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> they're youtubers that supposedly have dissociative identity disorder but now people aren't so sure. one of them also has a sneezing fetish


They sound nasty.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> you don't have to be scared, just make sure nothing about your account here (account name, email you used to register, stuff you post about) is in any way related to what you do on any other websites or IRL.


but i heard they can also find out your ip address, is this not doable on this website?


----------



## Token Weeaboo (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> but i heard they can also find out your ip address, is this not doable on this website?


OP, don't give people ideas.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> but i heard they can also find out your ip address, is this not doable on this website?


Oh, it's totally doable. We just only do it to people who pique our interest.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> OP, don't give people ideas.


oh


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> oh


Famous last words.


----------



## Vampirella (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> but i heard they can also find out your ip address, is this not doable on this website?


Just don't be stupid and give out personal information about yourself. That's the biggest reason people get doxed they don't understand how it's important to keep things private.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Oh, it's totally doable. We just only do it to people who pique our interest.


so i should just blend in, got it. i hope people don't take interest in me for just being a dumb newbie


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i hope people don't take interest in me for just being a dumb newbie


Too late.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Nekromantik2 said:


> Just don't be stupid and give out personal information about yourself. That's the biggest reason people get doxed they don't understand how it's important to keep things private.


i'm glad i read that cybersecurity post and came up with this username because i would've just chose the one i always use


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i'm glad i read that cybersecurity post and came up with this username because i would've just chose the one i always use


Well, at least you're smarter than Drain Todger and Allen John Jones III.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i'm glad i read that cybersecurity post and came up with this username because i would've just chose the one i always use



Good job. Out of curiosity, what would that have been, exactly?


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> but i heard they can also find out your ip address, is this not doable on this website?


only the site admin @Null can see your ip address
that said, there have been hacks against this site in the past, which resulted in a bunch of user ip addresses being made public. a raw IP address isn't enough to actually identify somebody on the internet, but if you want to be super safe then you should use a VPN or the Tor browser to browse this site, that way not even the site itself will know your real IP, so even if the site gets hacked again the only thing the hacker will see is the IP of some VPN server in switzerland, or the IP of a random Tor exit node.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (May 8, 2020)

@mqoznwuhd  welcome to the farms have fun and stay safe. Here's some tips


----------



## Token Weeaboo (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> so i should just blend in, got it. i hope people don't take interest in me for just being a dumb newbie


After this thread: good luck. Welcome to the farms, take a few off and Lurk a bit. Then try again.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> Good job. Out of curiosity, what would that have been, exactly?


NadiaGonzales92 of course



Bunny Tracks said:


> Well, at least you're smarter than Drain Todger and Allen John Jones III.


thanks, i kind of enjoy this tough love or whatever it is


----------



## Token Weeaboo (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> NadiaGonzales92 of course





mqoznwuhd said:


> thanks, i kind of enjoy this tough love or whatever it is


Psst, don't double post. You'll be called a faggot by the jannies.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> thanks, i kind of enjoy this tough love or whatever it is


Then you'll fit right in. Welcome to the farms.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Psst, don't double post. You'll be called a faggot by the jannies.


noted!


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> NadiaGonzales92 of course


People are gonna be looking this up now


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Doctor Eradicate said:


> People are gonna be looking this up now


as they should


----------



## JosephStalin (May 8, 2020)

If you can't run with the big dogs, stay the fuck home.

KF is a free-speech forum.  Null keeps an eye on things, makes sure nothing illegal is said.  But far as calling people fags, niggers, chinks, whatever - this is what people actually say in real life.  Null also says out front that this board isn't a place for kids.  

Free speech means hearing things you may not like.   You can respond, you can ignore what was said, and/or you can put the other person on Ignore.  Just don't whine about it like a fucking Karen.  

THIS PLACE IS FOR ADULTS.  Got it?  Now post something useful or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 8, 2020)

The only only way to stop people for acting like foul mouthed brats it's to tell and show us your personal information.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

JosephStalin said:


> If you can't run with the big dogs, stay the fuck home.
> 
> KF is a free-speech forum.  Null keeps an eye on things, makes sure nothing illegal is said.  But far as calling people fags, niggas, chinks, whatever - this is what people actually say in real life.  Null also says out front that this board isn't a place for kids.
> 
> ...


thank you mr stalin


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> thank you mr stalin


See? That's the spirit! I knew you'd get it!


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> See? That's the spirit! I knew you'd get it!


i feel like i've just made my teacher proud, feels good! thank you for believing in me


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (May 8, 2020)

Because this isn't reddit or tumblr with paper-thin feelings you baby.


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 8, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> Because this isn't reddit or tumblr with paper-thin feelings you baby.


i'm not on those websites


----------



## Bunny Tracks (May 8, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i feel like i've just made my teacher proud, feels good! thank you for believing in me


You don't have to thank me. I knew you had it in you all along. Now go out there, find another thread to read, and have some fun!


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 8, 2020)

Why should I care about your feelings you fucking doublenigger ultrafag?
 I'll use your skull as a fuckin' ashtray.


----------



## oldTireWater (May 8, 2020)

I've seen OP's tactic before


Spoiler: OP


----------



## soft kitty (May 8, 2020)

The eternal quarantine continues.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 8, 2020)

Honest answer: Because you can and frankly, at times it's cathartic to just go "fuck niggers, fuck joos, fuck the Dems/Republicans, and most of all fuck you"

Meme answer: Lurk moar, newfag.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (May 8, 2020)

nigga nigga nigga


----------



## Niggernerd (May 8, 2020)

Stupid *N*igger don't limit how much i can call faggots faggot. Theres no limit to my power.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (May 8, 2020)

It's apart of Far Right internet chan culture to be an insufferable jackass all the time. Just call everyone a nigger or a Gew and your basically in. I'm a Leftist Antifa faggot but because I'm funny nobody cares


----------



## soft kitty (May 8, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> nigga nigga nigga


I'm 100% nigga


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 8, 2020)

Why did you register here? It's pretty clear from the home page this isn't a pillowfort.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (May 8, 2020)

Politeness online should put you on your guard.

EDIT: Fag.


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 10, 2020)

You seem like a decent guy. Like others have said, nobody here really means anything by it. It's not meant to be taken personally. We've got fags here, niggos, chinks, trannies, libtards, cuntservatives, lolbertarians and everything in between. We're a diverse group of fuckers who don't get our panties in a twist over words. 

Welcome to the farms, have fun and don't be a niggerfaggot. We hate those especially.


----------



## drain (May 10, 2020)

i swear i would never be rude to someone i dont like fights and confrontation

you can be my friend op, im rudeless person


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 10, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Welcome to the farms, have fun and don't be a niggerfaggot. We hate those especially.


Kinda late for that, don't you think?


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 11, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> You seem like a decent guy. Like others have said, nobody here really means anything by it. It's not meant to be taken personally. We've got fags here, niggos, chinks, trannies, libtards, cuntservatives, lolbertarians and everything in between. We're a diverse group of fuckers who don't get our panties in a twist over words.
> 
> Welcome to the farms, have fun and don't be a niggerfaggot. We hate those especially.


i'm a woman but thanks


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 11, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i'm a woman but thanks


Now it all makes sense


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 11, 2020)

Doctor Eradicate said:


> Now it all makes sense


i know right


----------



## J A N D E K (May 11, 2020)

DrainRedRain said:


> i swear i would never be rude to someone i dont like fights and confrontation
> 
> you can be my friend op, im rudeless person


i am an also rudeless... keep looking, hun... you’ll find the cuddly kiwis <3


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (May 11, 2020)

@mqoznwuhd are you a tranny?


----------



## silverngold (May 11, 2020)

N-word.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 11, 2020)

*N   I   G   G   E   R*


----------



## mqoznwuhd (May 11, 2020)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> @mqoznwuhd are you a tranny?


no


----------



## J A N D E K (May 11, 2020)

r u kewt?


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 11, 2020)

Welcome to the farms, OP.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (May 11, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i'm a woman but thanks



welcome! Now get an avatar, accursed menstruator.


----------



## Otterly (May 11, 2020)

You’re mistaking robust language for rudeness. The denizens of KF are the most civil to each other of any board or group I’ve ever been in.

have a think about why everywhere else on the Internet there are Things You Can’t Say but at the same time ripping each other to shreds is encouraged. What you say and how you say it are policed relentlessly. The opposite is true here. You can express whatever opinion you like, but are encouraged keep it civil with other users.


----------



## Psyduck (May 11, 2020)

Lol ur a huge faggot


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 11, 2020)

View attachment 244228.webp
We're all a bunch of white niggers (photo relevant).


----------



## Ciscoipphone (May 11, 2020)

Tits or GTFO


----------



## drain (May 11, 2020)

J A N D E K said:


> i am an also rudeless... keep looking, hun... you’ll find the cuddly kiwis <3



you're already one of my main fams, fam <3

i'll keep looking for more nice fams


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (May 11, 2020)

Otterly said:


> You’re mistaking robust language for rudeness. The denizens of KF are the most civil to each other of any board or group I’ve ever been in.
> 
> have a think about why everywhere else on the Internet there are Things You Can’t Say but at the same time ripping each other to shreds is encouraged. What you say and how you say it are policed relentlessly. The opposite is true here. You can express whatever opinion you like, but are encouraged keep it civil with other users.



Autists often struggle to detect sarcasm and other such dry humor so your efforts to explain may be in vain


----------



## 419 (May 12, 2020)

whats good niqqa


----------



## Mr. A. L. Mao (May 12, 2020)

What the fuck did you just fucking post in my forum, you little newfag?? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in shitposting academy and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Tumblr, and I have over 300 confirmed nigger-word sayings. I am trained in forum warfare and I'm the top shitposter in the entire US Shitpost Squad. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will neg-rate you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with calling for civility over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of poasters across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking negged, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can troll you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in posting combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Doxing Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "can't we all get along" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shitpost fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo.


----------



## Chive Turkey (May 24, 2020)

OP upon discovering Kiwifarms:


----------



## Granola Grenadine (Jun 5, 2020)

On a similar subject, are we not using the word filters anymore? I kind of liked the "retard-->exceptional" one, tbh.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jun 5, 2020)

Granola Grenadine said:


> On a similar subject, are we not using the word filters anymore? I kind of liked the "retard-->exceptional" one, tbh.



Apparently not, retard Jew.


----------



## Granola Grenadine (Jun 6, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Apparently not, retard Jew.


Well, milk. 

(I forget at the top of my head what the other ones were, aside from what we just mentioned.)


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 6, 2020)

Because the internet has gone too soft these days.

We party like it's the 2000s here, when the mentality of online communities was "can't take the heat? get out of the kitchen"


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 6, 2020)

Granola Grenadine said:


> Well, milk.
> 
> (I forget at the top of my head what the other ones were, aside from what we just mentioned.)



Time to celebrate with a nice big glass of Coke Zero.


----------



## Wilhelm Bittrich (Jun 6, 2020)

Cry harder, newfag!
Also mandatory:


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2020)

Granola Grenadine said:


> Well, milk.
> 
> (I forget at the top of my head what the other ones were, aside from what we just mentioned.)


Our top autists were already on the case, here's a table:


Sam Losco said:


> Here, I'll make and update a table.
> Update 5/29: Null just removed them all (except one), likely freaking out over Trump's EO concerning 230.
> 
> 
> The word or phraseIn actionWhat it's replaced with (in case it gets removed)A*mb*er O[anything after this doesn't matter]Amber OAOarchiv*e.to*dayarchive.mdarchive.mdba*mb*oon [Russell Greer]bamboonclever boyc*oke* zerocoke zeroBIG, BLACK DICK*has*h brown(s)hash brownBIG, BLACK DICKJ*e*w | J*ewis*h | J*e*wsJew | Jewish | Jewsone of Trump's Chosen People | Trump's Chosen | Trump's Chosen Peoplek*ik*e | k*ik*eskike | kikesone of Trump's Chosen People | Trump's Chosen People*mil*k | mi*lk*ingmilk | milkingtard cum | jerking offMon*sa*ntoMonsantoPrivate Villa of Corrupted CropsNational S*hitpo*sting AgencyNational Shitposting Agency/baph/ with usernamesn*igg*er | ni*g*gersnigger | niggersnigga | niggasra*tf*ace | ra*t* face [Russell Greer]ratfaceMr. Greerrat m*ou*th | ra*tm*outh [Russell Greer]rat mouthsexyre*ta*rd | re*ta*rded | ret*ard*ation | re*ta*rdsRetard | retarded | retardation | retardsexceptional individual | exceptional | exceptionalism | exceptional individualssh*it*lips | shit  lips[Russell Greer]shitlipshotlipsstro*ke*y [Russell Greer]strokeyMr. Greertouch *the* poop | touching *the* pooppozload my neghole | pozloading my negholepozload my neghole | pozloading my neghole*wee*n (and variations with a . in the middle such as w.*ee*n w*e.e*n and w*ee*.n)weenI HAVE AUTISM PLEASE LAUGH AT ME


----------



## ninja_boi (Jun 14, 2020)

It sounds like you haven't accustomed yourself to kiwi culture yet. 
Lurk moar, ya newfag.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 14, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i'm a woman but thanks


excuse me what the FUCK is a w*man?


----------



## mqoznwuhd (Jun 15, 2020)

ninja_boi said:


> It sounds like you haven't accustomed yourself to kiwi culture yet.
> Lurk moar, ya newfag.


its been a month i get it


----------



## Rhysuu (Jun 15, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> its been a month i get it


I am going to have sex with you whether you like it or not


----------



## mqoznwuhd (Jun 15, 2020)

Rhysuu said:


> I am going to have sex with you whether you like it or not


ok nvm


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> ok nvm


If he's making you uncomfortable then don't worry, I'll have sex with you first.

It's the only way to get @Rhysuu to leave you alone.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Jul 15, 2020)

I say that is the culture of the Kiwi Farms, which is an offshoot of 4chan.

While yes, the people here sometimes take things too far (even A-Logging, a times), the Farms have a culture of being directly honest... even blunt.

(The spoiler below me is very gross porn.)


----------



## knobslobbin (Jul 15, 2020)

Let the farms set you free!


Spoiler


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Jul 23, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jul 27, 2020)

Null said:


> nigger



Bugger you, Null!!


Here I was all set to respond "BECAUSE NIGGERS!!!!" to the OP, only to find that not only was I ninja'd by nearly 3 months it's the fucking Ooperater himself who ninja'd my ass.  Do you think this kind of spontanous wit comes easily or often to me?? IT DOES NOT! FUCK YOU!!  GOOD DAY SIR!!!


----------



## Allegory (Sep 26, 2020)

LOL didn't read


----------



## LoveLonghairedCats (Sep 26, 2020)

tl;dr momusomething


----------



## Ducky! (Sep 26, 2020)

knobslobbin said:


> Let the farms set you free!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Why the fuck do I still click on spoilers here. I’m suing Kiwifarms for emotional damage


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 26, 2020)

Bender said:


> If he's making you uncomfortable then don't worry, I'll have sex with you first.
> 
> It's the only way to get @Rhysuu to leave you alone.


Hey.  I want a turn.  Just let me know which hole you plan to use, sloppy seconds ain't my thing.


----------



## Ponchik (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## BickerLiquor (Sep 27, 2020)

Is OP serious? We're rude because we have no life and love to judge people while we silently cry into the abyss that is our worthless lives. Even then why should we care? The site's made toe ridicule and mock anyone who's lol worthy. If you don't like it, don't bother beign here and leave.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 27, 2020)

I went to a party at op's place and wiped my dick on their pillow after plowing their Mom


----------



## Ducky! (Oct 1, 2020)

BickerLiquor said:


> Is OP serious? We're rude because we have no life and love to judge people while we silently cry into the abyss that is our worthless lives. Even then why should we care? The site's made toe ridicule and mock anyone who's lol worthy. If you don't like it, don't bother beign here and leave.



Speak for yourself. I’m only here because i’m a massive asshole and that’s frowned upon in real life for some reason


----------



## verygayFrogs (Oct 1, 2020)

Because we can say what we want about other people without being screeched at for not having the majority opinion and that feels great especially considering the state of twitter now


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm suprised this wasn't moved to the Spergatory.


----------



## soft kitty (Oct 6, 2020)

With posts this retarded I'm amazed he hasn't caught a ban yet.


----------



## BickerLiquor (Oct 7, 2020)

Ducky! said:


> Speak for yourself. I’m only here because i’m a massive asshole and that’s frowned upon in real life for some reason


Ha! Good one!


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Oct 7, 2020)

mqoznwuhd said:


> i already said i was just curious about how this site works since it seems like people can say just about anything and get away with it


Obviously the site owner allows it and considers it funny. Using "mean words" isn't illegal either, but that should be obvious.

I personally only come here to check on cows like Russell Greer (who made a name for himself with his bogus lawsuits and e-harassment of women on social media), and I'm not bored enough to pay meticulous attention to what "words" other people use.

(And for what it's worth, the majority of communication isn't "what is said" so much as "how it is said" - just thought I'd drop that bit of trivia for ya).


----------



## Haramburger (Oct 12, 2020)

I found and blew up @mqoznwuhd 's house... in Minecraft.



Here's an ideal profile banner to highlight your fat nagging bitch mood that's always-on. Stop shopping at Claire's for gay baby jewelry you wall-hitting, spoiled egg splattering, snail-trailing free-bleeding coochscooter. Nobody will pay for your OnlyFans granny panty shots the same way nobody likes your deviantart posts; because even in the online world women have to compete and everything you've you tried in your freeloading cum-dumpster skate through life is done better by someone younger and smarter than you. Get a box of wine and settle in, either with your 8 cats & a romance novel or an entire script of Vicodin. Either way you're just an unwanted & unused wet hole that nobody has the mercy to take off the market.

Featured below: the veteran K-farmer vs. the new twitter harpies





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

